# Frage zum CUDA 168



## Holger (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Cuda 168....
Ich habe mich hier schon ein bißchen durch die Thematik gelesen, und dabei auch herausgefunden das o.g. CUDA 168 kein schlechtes ist, aber eben auch nix besonderes. Ich & mein Bruder als Neubootbesitzer (ein 4 M Ruderboot) brauchen das lediglich, um in einem See die wenigen markanten Stellen zu finden, nämlich Löcher. Ohne diese Plätze gefunden zu haben braucht man auf dem See nicht angeln. Das Gewässer ist überwiegend flach bis 2,5 Meter, an den Löchern fällt es aber auf 10 Meter ab. Eigentlich keine großen Forderungen, die ich an das zukünftige Gerät stelle.Es soll lediglich diese Löcher zuverlässig anzeigen, danach kann es getrost ausgestellt werden. Normal sollte das Cuda 168 dafür doch reichen ?

Wer kann mir günstige Bezugsquellen nennen ?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

das langt dafür alle male !!!! 
hab es schon bei Kollegen im Einsatz gesehen ... ist ein wirklich brauchbares Gerät für deine Zwecke ...


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Hi Holger,

also doch nix mehr mit Uferangler, hmm? 

Das 168er als reiner Tiefenmesser funktioniert problemlos, das kannst Du dann bedenkenlos kaufen. Andererseits kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass es bei dieser Verwendung bleibt, deswegen würde ich lieber gleich in etwas Leistungsfähigeres investieren, was die Bodenerkennung und Fischortung betrifft.

Preislich liegen die meisten Angebote für das 168er so bei 90 Euro.


----------



## Holger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Mann Jungs, seid ihr schnell !!! Danke schon mal...:m
Naja, ich bleibe schon Uferangler. Grund für den Bootskauf ist eher der, das man in den Kanälen bei uns nur Zander auf KuKö im Herbst fängt, im Sommer kannst es knicken. An den stehenden Gewässern aber, zumindest an denen mit richtigen Scharkanten, fängt man prima auch im Sommer. Und dieses Sommerloch ohne vernünftige Zanderfänge is mir und meinem Bruder schlichtweg zu lang....
Ganz entgegen deiner Vermutung denke ich schon, das wir das 168er auch länger nutzen werden. Bodenerkennung ist nicht wirklich wichtig, noch unwichtiger die Fischerkennung. Du hast in dem Gewässer nur 3 Löcher, die eine Gesamtgröße von 2 ha ausmachen. Das Gewässer selber ist 15 – 20 ha groß, da stehen zwangsläufig immer Zander & Hechte an der Kante. Kurzum, findste datt Loch, biste am Fisch :q
Deswegen denke ich, werden wir fürs Erste zum Cuda 168 greifen. 90 EUR tun keinem so weh, sollte ich dann deiner Vermutung nachkommen und dann doch irgendwann auf ein teureres Gerät umsteigen wollen kann man diesen Betrag ohne Tränen abschreiben und das Gerät dem Restmüll zuführen. Für diese und kommende Saison aber behelfen wir uns wohl mit dem CUDA. #6
Gibt es denn noch Echolote ähnlicher Güte im selben Preissegment, von anderen Anbietern beispielsweise? Oder ist bei diesen Low-Price Produkten das 168er das Nonplusultra ?


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> ... oder ist bei diesen Low-Price Produkten das 168er das Nonplusultra ? ...



Das kann man so sagen, ja. Nicht umsonst ist die günstige Cuda-Reihe so ein Verkaufsschlager. #6


----------



## woernser1965 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Cuda 168....
> Ich habe mich hier schon ein bißchen durch die Thematik gelesen, und dabei auch herausgefunden das o.g. CUDA 168 kein schlechtes ist, aber eben auch nix besonderes. Ich & mein Bruder als Neubootbesitzer (ein 4 M Ruderboot) brauchen das lediglich, um in einem See die wenigen markanten Stellen zu finden, nämlich Löcher. Ohne diese Plätze gefunden zu haben braucht man auf dem See nicht angeln. Das Gewässer ist überwiegend flach bis 2,5 Meter, an den Löchern fällt es aber auf 10 Meter ab. Eigentlich keine großen Forderungen, die ich an das zukünftige Gerät stelle.Es soll lediglich diese Löcher zuverlässig anzeigen, danach kann es getrost ausgestellt werden. Normal sollte das Cuda 168 dafür doch reichen ?
> 
> Wer kann mir günstige Bezugsquellen nennen ?



Genau dazu benutze ich es auch #6
Absolut ausreichend #6


----------



## Holger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Danke nochmals, Jungs, für die Antworten. Dank euch habe ich mir die Kaufentscheidung leicht gemacht und werde jetzt das CUDA 168 bestellen. #6 

Dafür liebe ich das AB, man hat keine Ahnung bei einer neuen Materie, stellt ne Frage und bekommt gleich von kompetenten Leuten fachkundige Auskunft. Thanks a lot...#6#6#6


----------



## Holger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Ich weiß, ganz blöde Fragen die jetzt kommen, aber da ich absoluter Echolot-Neuling bin....|rolleyes

Den Geber kann ich doch am Besten unterhalb des Motorspiegels befestigen, oder ? Motor wird ja auch eh keiner benutzt. Ne Geberstange braucht man wann ? Und welche Batterie sollte ich für das Echolot benutzen....? Ein Bekannter meinte solche 12 V Batterien, die man auch für Mopeds benutzt oder so ?

Wie gesagt, für euch Fachmänners dumme Fragen, für mich hoffentlich bahnbrechende Antworten...|supergri


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Hi Holger!



Holger schrieb:


> ... den Geber kann ich doch am Besten unterhalb des Motorspiegels befestigen, oder ? Motor wird ja auch eh keiner benutzt. ...



Im Lieferumfang des Cuda ist eine Geberhalterung, die ungefähr so wie die hier ganz rechts oben aussieht.

Wenn nie ein Motor montiert wird, kann man den Geber auch mittig anbringen. Generell sollte der Geber wenn er fest an das Boot angeschraubt wird in einem ruhigen und nicht von Turbulenzen umströmten Bereich unter der Wasseroberfläche exakt vertikal nach unten zeigend montiert werden. 

Das ist meist an der ganz linken oder ganz rechten Seite des Spiegels der Fall.




Holger schrieb:


> ... ´ne Geberstange braucht man wann ? ...



Eine Geberstange ist eine stabile Möglichkeit, den Geber als portable Lösung evtl. auch an mehreren Booten zu befestigen bzw. jedes Mal wieder alles schnell zu demontieren und Echolot und Geber mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Wenn ihr EIN eigenes Boot habt, würde ich mir diesen Kram aber klemmen und den Geber fest am Boot verschrauben, das Geberkabel unauffällig verlegen und am Ende des Angeltages nur das Echolot aus der (ebenfalls montierten) Halterung nehmen und den Stecker ziehen. 

Ansonsten kann man sich eine Geberstange mit Baumarktmaterialien auch gut selbst bauen.



Holger schrieb:


> ... und welche Batterie sollte ich für das Echolot benutzen....



Alles, was im Endeffekt 12 Volt liefert, kann benutzt werden. Je mehr Amperestunden das Akku hat, desto länger hält es den eh recht geringen Stromverbrauch des 168ers (ca. 0,3 Ah) durch. 
Standardmäßig gehören zu den Portable-Echoloten sogenannte Blei-Gel-Akkus mit 12 Volt und 7,2 Ah - ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht, Größe und Leistungsfähigkeit. Sowas kannst Du bei Ebay auch von Markenherstellern wie z.B. Panasonic locker für ca. 15-20 Euro kaufen. Ein passendes Ladegerät mit ca. 0,5 Ampere Ladestrom bekommst Du für 5-10 Euro.


----------



## Holger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Dann passt das ja mit der Batterie. Oder wir holen uns diese Blei-Gel-Akkus. Aber erst Mal tut es die besagte 12 V aus dem Baumarkt.

Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll den Geber dauerhaft zu montieren, aber wir nehmen doch lieber die komplette portable Lösung. Das Echolot + Kabelkrams und Batterie wollte ich fest montieren in einem kleinen Alukoffer oder ner Holzbox, so daß man nach dem Fischen alles wieder ruckzuck vom Boot hat. Mit exakt welchen Materialien aus der Bauhandlung sollte ich denn die Geberstange "bauen"....? Gibts da eventuell sogar ne Anleitung....?


----------



## woernser1965 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> Dann passt das ja mit der Batterie. Oder wir holen uns diese Blei-Gel-Akkus. Aber erst Mal tut es die besagte 12 V aus dem Baumarkt.
> 
> Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll den Geber dauerhaft zu montieren, aber wir nehmen doch lieber die komplette portable Lösung. Das Echolot + Kabelkrams und Batterie wollte ich fest montieren in einem kleinen Alukoffer oder ner Holzbox, so daß man nach dem Fischen alles wieder ruckzuck vom Boot hat. Mit exakt welchen Materialien aus der Bauhandlung sollte ich denn die Geberstange "bauen"....? Gibts da eventuell sogar ne Anleitung....?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90150&highlight=geberstange
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=13575&highlight=geberstange
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=13502&highlight=geberstange

Ist vielleicht was dabei für dich......#h
Sowas hab ich mir auch gebastelt........Sonnenschirmstange...Schraubzwinge....usw...:q

Als Koffer hab ich nen kleinen Kunstoffwerkzeugkoffer genommen.........war wirklich kein Problem den umzubauen 

Viel Spass beim Basten #6


----------



## Holger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Oh ja prima, danke. Ich glaub das kriegen sogar ich und mein Bruder hin, trotz vierfacher linker Hände was das Handwerkliche betrifft.
Is denn im Lieferumfang des CUDA 168 eigentlich auch ein Saugnapf für die Gebermontage dabei oder nur die von Pilkman gezeigte Geberhalterung zum Schrauben ? Wir wollen das Boot heute zu Wasser lassen und am WE schon einsetzen. Ob ich bis dahin noch Zeit finde ne Geberstange zu basteln, ich glaub es nicht. Wenn kein Saugnapf dabei ist, sondern nur die Metallhalterung, könnte ich diese nicht auf ein Holz- oder Kunststoffstück verschrauben und dieses Stück Brett mittels Schraubzwinge an der Bordwand befestigen ? Is zwar fürs erste nicht so praktikabel wie ne Geberstange, aber funzen würde es doch......
War gestern mal im Netz unterwegs auf der Suche nach ner fertigen Geberstange......Donnerwetter was für Preise, da lohnt das Basteln auf jeden Fall. Das ich für so ne Stange 60,70 oder gar noch mehr Euronen löhne, da muß ich schon sehr reich erben...


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Moin Holger!



Holger schrieb:


> ... ist denn im Lieferumfang des CUDA 168 eigentlich auch ein Saugnapf für die Gebermontage dabei oder nur die von Pilkman gezeigte Geberhalterung zum Schrauben ? ...



Nee, der Saugnapf gehört leider zur Portable-Ausstattung eines Echolotes. Man kann so einen Saugnapf aber auch nachträglich als Zubehör bestellen, ich glaube ca. 20 Euro. 

Du kaufst für die 90 Euro ja die Festeinbau-Variante des Echolotes und bretzelst die nur für Deine Zwecke auf. Keine Angst, das macht wohl die Mehrheit der Echokäufer. #6



Holger schrieb:


> ... könnte ich diese nicht auf ein Holz- oder Kunststoffstück verschrauben und dieses Stück Brett mittels Schraubzwinge an der Bordwand befestigen ? Is zwar fürs erste nicht so praktikabel wie ne Geberstange, aber funzen würde es doch......



Ist ´ne Notlösung, aber es sollte gehen, wenn denn das Brett nicht zuviel Strömungswiderstand in Fahrtrichtung erzeugt. Denn der Geber sollte nach Möglichkeit immer exakt senkrecht nach unten abstrahlen und empfangen können, die Stange oder das Brett sollten also relativ verwindungssteif sein.

´ne zweite Notlösung, die einige mit Schlauchbooten ohne Spiegel beim Ausloten von Spots zum Karpfenangeln nutzen: Den Geber an einer flachen Styroporplatte oder einer leeren Colaflasche z.B. mit Panzertape befestigen und einfach am Kabel hinterherziehen. Etwas ungenau wird es aber dann, wenn etwas Wellenbewegung die senkrechte Ausrichtung des Gebers stören.


----------



## Holger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Oh ja danke. Dann werde ich am WE erst Mal die "Brettmontage" nutzen. Über kurz oder lang werde ich mir was vernünftiges zurecht basteln und das Ganze in Montage und Festigkeit verbessern.
Aber ich brauche euch ja nicht zu erzählen, das ich am WE unbedingt rausfahren will. Deswegen nehme ich erst mal die Notlösung, ist besser als auf dem Trockenen zu bleiben.|supergri


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> ... aber ich brauche euch ja nicht zu erzählen, das ich am WE unbedingt rausfahren will. Deswegen nehme ich erst mal die Notlösung, ist besser als auf dem Trockenen zu bleiben.|supergri ...



Schon klar!  :q
Dann mal viel Erfolg! #6

PS: Stellt auf jeden Fall die Fish-ID am Echo aus, das Mäusekino raubt einem sonst den letzten Verstand, weil jeder Mist als Fischsymbol angezeigt wird... :q


----------



## Holger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*





So, das ist das Böötle. Einen Koffer für das Echolot haben wir uns fertig gemacht, schön mit Schaumstoff wie es sich gehört.

Das "Problem" der Gebermontage lösen wir mit einer langen Aluschiene, an die wir die Geberhalterung montieren. Oberseitig dann Befestigung mittels Schraubzwinge. 

Nochmals Danke an alle, die mich mit Tipps und Tricks versorgt haben. #6 Ich denke an euch, wenn der erste Zander im Drill is...|rolleyes


----------



## Holger (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

So, gestern war mein Bruder mit dem Boot draußen, aber das Echolot streikte.....ist es möglich, das die 12 V Batterie (Motorrad-Batterie) schon leer ist ? Hat so etwa 20 Betriebsstunden hinter sich.....oder liegt der Fehler womöglich beim Echolot ?


----------



## Pilkman (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> ... ist es möglich, das die 12 V Batterie (Motorrad-Batterie) schon leer ist ? Hat so etwa 20 Betriebsstunden hinter sich.....



Hi Holger,

wieviel Ah hat Euer Akku? #h


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Das kann gut sein. ladet die doch auf.


----------



## Holger (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Ich meine 4 oder 5 Ah.

Kann man diese Batterien so an normalen Ladegeräten aufpeppen bie z.B. Autobatterien ?


----------



## Pilkman (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich meine 4 oder 5 Ah.
> 
> Kann man diese Batterien so an normalen Ladegeräten aufpeppen bie z.B. Autobatterien ?



Ooops, dann liegt das garantiert an einer leere Batterie. Die serienmäßig mit Portables mitgelieferten Akkus haben 7,2Ah und halten auch selten länger als 2 Angeltage durch.

Aufladen müßte man die wirklich mit einem ganz normalen Ladegerät - nur drauf achten, dass der Ladestrom in Relation zur Akkugröße nicht zu hoch ist. Viele Standardlader haben z.B 4 Ampere Ladestrom, das wäre da recht fett.


----------



## Holger (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Müsste ich mal schauen, welches Ladegerät mein Alter Herr da hat. Ständig neue Batterien kaufen (glaub diese hat 11 EUR gekostet) nervt auch tüchtig. Aber gut, bei unserem Gewässer ist es auch nicht nötig, das Gerät ständig auf "ON" zu haben, nur bei Stellensuche bzw. Stellenwechsel. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos.....wahnsinnig schnell seid ihr immer mit den Antworten.#6


----------



## Steph75 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Hi Holger.Hättest mich letztens aufm Boot auch fragen können.Hab das 168 er selbst lange Zeit benutzt.War immer sehr zufrieden.Du kannst wunderbar deine Mopedbatterie benutzen,die hält zwar nicht solange aber du solltest dir ein vernünftiges Ladegerät besorgen.Ich hab das Cetek Multi xs 3600.Bei diesem Ladegerät kannst du die Ladestärke variieren.Ich lade da sogar meine 74 ah Batterie für den E-Motor mit auf.Das Gerät braucht z.b für meinen Bleiakku fürs E-Lot höchstens 1 Std. Für so ne Mopedbatterie höchstens 30 min,hat einfach den Vorteil das du bei spontaner Lust aufs Angeln zwischen Auto einladen und Kaffeekochen noch schnell die Batterie aufladen kannst.Das Gerät kostet ca 80 Euro,ist allerdings nicht überall zu bekommen.Meine Frau besorgt mir sowas immer im KFZ Grosshandel.Könnt ich dir bestellen,ist kein Ding.
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Pilkman (3. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Hi,

kurzer Einwurf zum CTEK XS3600 - das nutze ich selbst auch für alle 12-Volt-Akkus von Echolot bis E-Motor.

Aber 80 Euronen sind zu fett, die bekommt man neu vom Händler mit Garantie schon für 60 Euro inkl. Versand. Einfach mal bei Ebay luschern... #h


----------



## Steph75 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum CUDA 168*

Mag ja sein,ich meinte auch ja cirka!!!!
So genau weiss ich das net


----------

